# Anyone in Ireland or maybe UK?



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 9, 2010)

My beloved brother in law has one wish for christmas and that is the cd with Cathy Davey: 'The Nameless'.   But it's impossible to find anywhere in Denmark.  Can anyone please help me find it? I can ofcourse paypal.


----------



## marquise (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in Ireland! 

  	I have found it on this website though - http://www.irishmusicmail.com/products.php?product=Cathy-Davey-%2d-The-Nameless It says that they ship worldwide and they accept Paypal (have never ordered from them though).

  	If you can't order through them, I'd be happy to pick it up for you though and post it on.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you so much, that looks great! I will try to order from there right away.


----------



## marquise (Dec 13, 2010)

You're welcome! Hope you get it in time for Christmas


----------

